# Green Welly Stop inTyndrum



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can still overnight here?
I'm sure I've read somewhere that they let you stay the night in their carpark.

Thanks


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi we stayed there last month. 

They have a new looking gravel car park, with only maybe one bit towards the back to the left of the HGV fuel pump thats level, but there is loads of space. Not so during the day with coach trips and everyone else stopping. The food available in the cafe is limited to pizza or micro meals in the evening, we didn't look but the restaurant seemed shut, and the garage itself shut quite early (8/9 ish?). We did ask if we could stay over at the garage counter but they didn't seem fussed that we'd asked. The groundsman on his little orange tractor let us fill up with water the next morning too 

Watch the midgies!


----------

